
‘Has Anybody Gone to Prison for Violating the F.C.C.’s Do Not Call List?’ - anjalik
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/30/insider/has-anybody-gone-to-prison-for-violating-the-fccs-do-not-call-list.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=timesinsider&region=c-column-bottom-span-region&_r=0
======
tyingq
Article says around 100 civil penalties total have been issued for violations
of the DNCL.

That pretty much sums up why it doesn't help much.

------
HarryHirsch
_Mr. Quilici and federal officials say software to block robocalls and greater
enforcement may be starting to help._

I haven't got a clue what they are doing on the Old Continent, but my mother-
in-law never gets spam calls. It's a solved problem, despite the protestations
of the government.

------
Neliquat
I just got 3 calls in 4 hours from the same CASH NOW number. I wish there was
a way to drag these asshats into small claims once a week like you can with
some (email) spam.

